
Password manager for companies and startups - garakh
https://passwork.me
======
garakh
Level up company IT-security, reduces costs and hidden risks of password
management. Company passwords are under control Passwork simplifies and
streamlines work with passwords in a company. Passwork is like «Dropbox» for
passwords. Users create groups and invite other users. Groups have folders
structured with stored passwords. Users can always see the relevant data in
their groups. Employees will never lose passwords, they can securely store and
share them. Company administrators manage and track passwords access.

Cloud and self-hosted editions. You can install Passwork on your own servers,
managed exclusively by you. Open algorithms, open-source, API, and secure
clien-side AES-256 encryption allow Passwork to guarantee 100% safety with
password management within your company.

------
dozzie
> Open source self-hosted enterprise password management solution for your
> company

...

> Get a trial

Doesn't look like open source. Regarding storing any sensitive information, I
wouldn't touch it with a yard-long pole.

~~~
garakh
It's not under opensource license it means that source codes of the self-
hosted solution is auditable. So any solution owner can audite the sources and
due to Passwork license even make changes.

~~~
dozzie
> It's not under opensource license it means that source codes of the self-
> hosted solution is auditable.

So you're basically doing false advertising.

